# Lights wont work after a jump start



## silveradofan90 (May 25, 2012)

Hi I'm having trouble with my tractor/ mower when I had a bad battery or when it went dead when I had to jumpstart my tractor when I drove it the low/high beam lights and turning signal lights went out I replaced the turning signal bulbs they work but the front headlights and the high beam lights next to the turning signals they won't work and they are not burned out please help me sincerely warren


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

silveradofan90 said:


> Hi I'm having trouble with my tractor/ mower when I had a bad battery or when it went dead when I had to jumpstart my tractor when I drove it the low/high beam lights and turning signal lights went out I replaced the turning signal bulbs they work but the front headlights and the high beam lights next to the turning signals they won't work and they are not burned out please help me sincerely warren


I would look for an inline fuse somewhere. Just trace the wiring.


----------



## silveradofan90 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks I found the blown fuse I replaced it so the light next to the turning signals work now but the front headlights above the grill won't work I replaced one of them to see if I got all of the fuses replaced but when I but the bulb in it both headlights flickered then went off and they won't turn on and the fuses are fine but they arnt burnt out and they won't turn on when I turn the switch on


----------

